# The same question...



## Cavere (Jan 1, 2013)

I can see it gets asked a lot. But I like so many others am looking for gun recommendations. I am new to hand guns outside of plinking but have experience with long guns. My aims are for HD as well as range and eventually some competition. I do not have any plans to CCW in the foreseeable future. 

I do want to keep costs low honestly but not looking for cheap. So I want to go 9mm. (It will also help convince the wife!) I am currently leaning towards the sig sp2022 due to costs and reviews. But the local range doesn't have one currently for me to rent. I like the feel in my hand of the XDm and FNS but both are probably a little higher than I want to go. The glock 19 felt decent

I going to go to the range this week and shoot a few and I was looking for suggestions of guns to try.


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

Cz-75!!!! Please do yourself a favor and look into this gun!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You're going in the right direction, and you're asking all of the right questions.

Try as many different guns as you can afford to rent. Search for comfort in your hand, and controllability in recoil. Everything you rent will be accurate enough.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Take a look at the Ruger SR9! Nice pistol, won't break the bank, and fun to shoot. It would be worth shooting one if you can find one to rent!


----------



## Cavere (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions so far. The range near me has a fee for unlimited rentals. I plan on buying a bunch of 9mm ammo and testing several options.


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Beretta 92fs is also a good option. love mine


----------



## Cavere (Jan 1, 2013)

I liked the 92fs when I held it but its a little more then I'm hoping to spend. $600 is really the top of what I'm wanting to spend.

Oh and accessories is a plus. If I can buy a gun then upgrade it later for competition is appealing.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

You could try a Beretta 92A1, or 90-2....also like the Ruger sr9.


Cavere said:


> I liked the 92fs when I held it but its a little more then I'm hoping to spend. $600 is really the top of what I'm wanting to spend.
> 
> Oh and accessories is a plus. If I can buy a gun then upgrade it later for competition is appealing.


----------



## Cavere (Jan 1, 2013)

I liked the feel of the ruger sr9 biut what about bersa? I forget what model it was but it seemed like a pretty solid pistol. The salesman said they were a "good kept secret"


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

The Sig SP 2022 in 9mm is the best kept secret in handguns, just ask the owners or peruse the reviews, for your additional info the grips are available in three sizes for better fit as well as having a lifetime warranty should you ever need it, I own two (9mm and .40 cal.) The Bersa is also a great gun for the money, I own one and both pistols have great customer service, and warranties......... hopes this helps 
JJ


----------



## Cavere (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks JJ. 

For the money it seems like either is pretty hard to beat. The sp2022 has better reviews but I haven't seen one yet to try out the feel. I'm also running into the issue of not having an instate ID so now I have to order new birth certificates to get that changed.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Cavere said:


> I liked the 92fs when I held it but its a little more then I'm hoping to spend. $600 is really the top of what I'm wanting to spend.
> 
> Oh and accessories is a plus. If I can buy a gun then upgrade it later for competition is appealing.


A few months ago, I bought a NIB Beretta 92FS for $499.00


----------



## Cavere (Jan 1, 2013)

So after some thinking I want a hammer fired da/sa but with an external safety. That's my one downside to the sp2022. I'm thinking about the bersa but honestly not sure about it for competitions.


----------



## Cavere (Jan 1, 2013)

Leaning towards the beretta px4 storm full size 9mm. It seems to have pretty much what I'm looking for. 

Curse my indecisiveness!!

I'm going to the range tomorrow and spending more then I'd like but to try out as many as I can.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

If you want it for potential competition, there is no other handgun you should buy other then the G17/22 or the G34/35. Subsequently the magazine capacity of these two handguns is substantial for home defense (17/15 rounds or get a 33/25? round mag now while they are legal)

Not to mention how customizable they are for competition mixed with the wide availability of parts


----------



## Cavere (Jan 1, 2013)

The glock seems great but I don't love the look. I like the idea of a manual safety and prefer striker fire. Ill shoot a few tomorrow just to drive myself nuts.


----------



## Cavere (Jan 1, 2013)

Just got done at the range I shot the fn fnp, sig 250 m&p beretta 92 XDm and the bersa thunder. I honestly didn't like the bersa as much as I wanted to. 

The standouts were the m&p and the fn. the beretta was pretty good but I liked the feel of the beretta px4 in my hand they sadly didn't have one to shoot. I will probably see which of the three I could get the best deal.


----------



## Cavere (Jan 1, 2013)

Well I bought the m&p 9c today. It feels great in my hand and I'm taking it to the range tomorrow. The lgs guy said he puts 50-100 rounds before first wipe down. I'm debating whether to do that or clean it and lube it before I fire it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Cavere said:


> Well I bought the m&p 9c today. It feels great in my hand and I'm taking it to the range tomorrow. The lgs guy said he puts 50-100 rounds before first wipe down. I'm debating whether to do that or clean it and lube it before I fire it.


Everyone has their own way of doing things, but I usually field strip the gun and clean it up before I take it new to the range. I just want to look it over before shooting it first. Does one have to do this? No, just my way of doing things.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Always clean and lube your pistol BEFORE you go to the range the first time as the factory may have missed something and its a large investment to be taking a chance....JJ


----------

